

Here's why NYC got 212 area code and San Francisco got 415 - moses1400
http://us1.campaign-archive.com/?u=2889002ad89d45ca21f50ba46&id=e6329273cf

======
enf
Their illustration of a rotary dial phone has * and # on it!

They also don't realize that 411 and 911 were originally 114 and 119 and were
changed when long distance direct dialing was introduced and 1 became the code
to introduce it.

------
phlux
Only recently (relatively) has Nevada gone from a state-wide code of 702 to
702 and 775.

Additionally - by the last paragraph, why then would San Jose have a 408 - if
by their facts only states with a single area code for the state had 0 as the
second digit?

